# Epirb in vic waters



## Ramma (Nov 7, 2009)

Does anyone know if the law requiring an epirb for boats going more than 2 nautical miles offshore apply to kayaks? 
I was out off Torquay on the snapper grounds getting picked clean when I looked back to shore and wondered.
Cheers


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Yep - In Victoria, and more than 2 NM offshore in a kayak, you are required to have a

PFD Type 1, 2 or 3 
Waterproof buoyant torch 
Bailer 
Spare paddle
2 Hand held orange smoke signals
2 Hand held red distress flares
Compass
*Approved EPIRB*

See http://www.marinesafety.vic.gov.au/Web1 ... ment#human


----------



## Ramma (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for that. Looks like I'll need to re-organise storage on my yak if going out a long way.
Where exactly do you store a spare paddle? It's not the most easily stowed of items.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Could have a single bladed paddle (like a canadian canoe paddle) - or a two piece paddle (like the Hobies). Could strap to the deck or arrange a paddle keeper on the side of the Kayak. Some Hoboe owners carry a wooden beach tennis bat for quick reversing - and this would also do as a spare. The regs don't really specify the type and size of the spare paddle so you have some freedom there. Probably more important is the have a leash on your main paddle so you never have need to call on the spare ! ;-)


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

You can get paddles with telescopic handles which are quite good.


----------

